
Snap, crackle and pop: high order derivatives of the position vector - tomsyouruncle
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pop_%28physics%29
======
oldmancoyote
I much prefer Position, Velocity, Acceleration, Jerk, Impulse, Impact of order
0, ...,Impact of Order n...

The proposals in the article are silly.

